

Show HN: An URL shortening experiment - tuneladora
http://kq.io/about

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
May I suggest "Kwack Quack" as a suitable name.

It will fit you in nicely along other cutesy animal themed named companies
like, Duck Duck Go & Twitter.

I hope you take my suggestion on board.

~~~
tuneladora
I added it to the list of candidates :)

------
tuneladora
I set it to redirect here for the first 30 min. Then it's up to you!

------
cfqycwz
Be careful when trying this out at work--I just got sent to my company's scary
"your attempt has been logged" screen for being redirected to r/gonewild.

~~~
tuneladora
I just put a reminder in the about page, sorry about that.

